# World Backup Day: Do you backup your files?



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Backups are like flossing: Everyone knows it's important, but many people fail to take the time to protect their digital life. Although a lot of data is automatically protected in the cloud, most people have at least some data that's important to them that they fail to make backups for. This is even more pronounced in businesses where many organizations backup their servers but forget about the data that resides on an employee's computer.


More


----------

